
What Would It Take to Shut Down the Entire Internet? - ohjeez
https://gizmodo.com/what-would-it-take-to-shut-down-the-entire-internet-1837984019
======
ratsmack
It seems to me that it wouldn't be that difficult. There are only a few major
backbones that would need to be eliminated, and the rest of the internet would
crush the remaining portion with sheer volume of unhandled traffic. We've seen
rather minor line cuts that have hobbled large portions of the internet, which
causes me to believe the internet in its current form is still pretty fragile.

